# Three years for pete's sake.......



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

My little female feral, Momma, has been showing up 3 times a day for three years. Her buddy, Charlie, has always been with her. Charlie greets me each morning with chirps and meows and lets me stroke his back all the way to his tail. Momma, on the other hand, still won't eat until I go back into the house and close the door. Every evening they get a cat treat and Charlie lets me put in down in front of him but when I put Momma's down she often swats at my hand and gives me the evil eye. She's funny but what gives? She's comfortable enough to sleep on the porch but she just doesn't trust me. Are there ferals who never become fully trusting?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I feel your angst. It would be totally frustrating to me to be swatted at for doing nice. I guess that is why I just don't want to work with the ferals. I have absolutely no interest in socializing them. None. I love a lover. Thank God there are others that will do that hard work.


----------



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

Frustrating but at least they are being fed. Three years is a long time. We had a feral male who was the same way. Only approached if the door was closed. Never permitted a touch. He came, he ate, he sat by the door and watched, but never ever permitted a stroke and avoided the trap at all costs. He vanished this winter, hopefully to a better place.


----------

